# tracker mortgage



## colmcure (27 Jun 2012)

Hi I owe 62000 euro  and it is a tracker.My question is if I sell my house and pay it off how much will i have to pay?I would think the bank should just be happy to take the outstanding balance?


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Jun 2012)

colmcure said:


> I would think the bank should just be happy to take the outstanding balance?


Huh?  You want to pay them more than the outstanding balance?


I assume your asking if they will 'do a deal'.  All reports on AAM to date suggest that no deals are being done on trackers (yet).


----------

